# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Hardware for 2-D in seismic zones

## T. Ashley McGrew

Here in seismic Southern California - both in storage and on display - objects must be secured in such a way that the hardware is held "captive".

One of the most common solutions is the use of "pear clips" which are just a variation of a carabineer. They come in different sizes which is handy. For larger pieces it can be easier to attach to a screen if more than one is used. They can be clipped together as needed.

on screen.jpg
Secured on the screen...

pear clip on wall.jpg
...and the wall.

----------


## Alejandro

Great idea!. I´m always curious about between the piece and the wall.

What kind of piece is that attached to the frame? is that adjustable in height?

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Yeah, that is the Getty's version which is the most functional one I have come across. They make them in three sizes and they consist of a solid block of aluminium that they machine in-house. Somewhere I have better images and will put them up (unless Kevin Marshall or Mike Mitchell beat me to it!)

Here are a couple of other versions as well.

adj install hrdwre sized.jpg 

adj eye bolt_sized.jpg

Some folks may tend to say "Well if you know how to use a level then you don't need things like that". I would respond by saying. "Exactly what do you intend to "level" anyway?
Many old world frames tend to be very irregular in their construction. "Level" is a highly subjective, aesthetic condition the reality of which can be greatly assisted by the tweekability of adjustable hardware!
I would be curious to see other versions of this kind of hardware and where folks could purchase them.

----------

